# Global Internet Slow?



## mosaix (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21954636

_The internet around the world has been slowed down in what security  experts are describing as the biggest cyber-attack of its kind in  history._

Personally I haven't noticed anything. If anything things seems a little quicker this evening.


----------



## anivid (Mar 27, 2013)

And here I thought it was my server acting up 

As I wanted to preview something I wrote here for the Chrons - it couldn't do it, it said something about unable to find the page because connection broken - which it wasn't.
Else no problems when searching.

Are you sure it isn't cucumber time - or whatever it's called in UK when the press don't have enough news to write about, and then may fall for the temptation to make chickens out of feathers.
See, all those idioms are very national - hard to translate


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Mar 27, 2013)

I have - been trying to watch Broadchurch all day and it is very slow right now.


----------

